# Can anyone recommend any good fantasy novels



## Alex (Jan 9, 2012)

So I'm assuming at least someone knows some good fantasy novels out there.  I'm just looking for some good reading material to get the creativity flowing and for fun as well.  Any suggestions guys and girls?


----------



## Xanados (Jan 9, 2012)

There are numerous threads like this.
Surely you did not miss the http://mythicscribes.com/forums/novels-stories/742-fantasy-must-read-list.html?


----------



## Alex (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, my apologies I posted at like quarter to three in the morning.  I must not have been paying attention.  In any case, thank you for the list


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for pointing that out Xanados.  

@Alex It's not a problem, we all make mistakes.


----------

